# Scotland in April / May



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Planning a couple of weeks April / May to Scotland....west coast then around to Pitlochry....

Anyone been at this time of year? Is it a good time to go?

Many thanks.......


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The weather in May can be very good on the west coast and you should miss the midges.


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

We were in Troon last year, West Coast was great and no midges, that was April.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to hear no midges in April, we are heading up on 31st March for 5/6 weeks, never been to Scotland so really looking forward to it.

Patty


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

April and May last year was the best weather we had over the entire year. Generally good dry sunny weather.

Enjoy!
:director:


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

We stopped off in the Borders in the Galloway Forest Park one night, no moon and a dark skies site, absolutely beautiful.

You can stop anywhere in the forest loads of places to park, we were by a loch in the middle of nowhere.

Try it it was worth it to see the stars as they are meant to be seen.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Scotland May*

IMO May is the best time to visit Scotland. We always take a week in May to go somewhere else in Scotland (we live here). Also, I cant recommend the Cairngorms enough, particulalry a small site called Rothiemurchus. Pics on my blog.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

April/May usually OK for weather, but you don't come to Scotland for the weather. Last year they were the best months although with our changing climate anything could happen!

NigeT - The Galloway Forest Park is in Dumfries and Galloway rather than the Borders :wink: 

Mearsy - enjoy yourselves where ever you go - lots of space for everyone up here.

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We were in Scotland last year March April good weather but attractions (Scone palace etc) not open until April and some were not going to be 
open until Easter.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Went to Blair Atholl in may 2010, the weather was great cycling up the Glen Tilt.

Stayed at the River Tilt campsite sat outside the restaurant at 1930 dinner on the balcony £10 for a proper dinner the chef even came out to ask if food was ok........brilliant.

We thought this is going to be the start of a good summer.
How wrong we were. It was good while it lasted though.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

As others have said weather can be fine
We are desprate to get out with the van again
Keep an eye on the forcasts and chose where to go depending on it
When we set out we have a plan but it usally changes as we go on


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

5Bells "Went to Blair Atholl in may 2010, the weather was great cycling up the Glen Tilt"
We were there at the same time though stayed at the castle camp site
I think it was the hotest day of the sumer for our cycle up Glen Tilt


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it rained on us for 3 weeks solid

Still thinking of going next week

It was very beautiful in spite of the rain

Aldra


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

If your going South West, and passing Ecclefechan pm us and we'll put the kettle on (if we are at the static). Pub/Hotel in village (see Joe at the Fechan) he will let you park for the night FOC if you have a couple of drinks or food. The South West is lovely and unspoilt. If you get up to Leadhill's /Wanlockhead (the highest villages in Scotland, but in the Lowlands) you can park and stay in the valley in and the valley out toward Sanquar with no problems. We had a Cottage up in Leadhills (dueling banjos), in the valley you can pan for gold, and in Wanlock there is the Lead Mining Museum.
The S/W Coast though is missed by many, its a shame.


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses........can't wait to get going!!!


----------

